# desert mites?



## darrelldlc (May 27, 2010)

Ok did a search here and turned up nothing... I love venturing out in the desert in search of critters and just to see new places here in Arizona cause it is awesome..

I have been out a few times so far now that it has warmed up a bit and I usually wear shorts as it is HOT here.

I usually come home with the worst itchy legs that tend to itch for days afterward.

Could it be Mites?  a species of mite that lives in the desert sort of like a Chigger?   I have never seen any "red bugs" as chiggers are sometimes referred to, but whatever it is it leaves welts for days 

any info would help especially how to prevent said itching

thanks
Darrell


----------



## Purpleorange8 (May 27, 2010)

Darrell

Oh man Darrell, if only you posted sooner. I had this same thing. I also live in AZ. I get them whenever I tend to go scorpion hunting/tarantula hunting and night. The doctor said it is either scabies or chiggers. Just go in to your doctor and say it may be one of those two things. He/She should give you a prescription. If He/She confirms it is scabies then ask for permethryn 5%. It really helped me. First treatment usually gets rid of all them but better safe than sorry. Both these mites are contagious and families tend to get infested. So be safe! Don't itch (makes it worse). Anyways, if you need something shoot me a message. Chiggers always tend to go away on their own after a week or so. Visibilities of scabies go away after a week of using the cream. Goodluck!


----------



## darrelldlc (May 27, 2010)

It must be the scabies then cause I think the chiggers like the humidity more
thanks for the help, I was just hoping it was not an allergic reaction to the dry vegetation.


----------



## myrmecophile (May 28, 2010)

Never heard of scabies in Arizona being a problem, chiggers on the other hand are everywhere during the right time of year. They leave exactly the sort of irritation you describe. I have given them more than my share of flesh over the years. They are very tiny and not always red so unless you are very carefully looking for them you will not see them on your skin. Insect repellents with deet generally do a good job or keeping them off. A plant allergy is also a possibility in which case Benadryl may help. However if you are seeing large somewhat blistered, weeping welt it is almost certainly chiggers.


----------

